# kayak fishing in milton



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone sorry bout all the questions..
As you all know my wife and I recently baught two kayaks . We have used them about four times now and have tried fishing a few of those times
With no luck not even a bite we fished in the blackwater river and near Archie Glover ramp. We were just looking for tips on some good spots in or near Milton. . Don't need your honey holes just general areas to try out . I have yet to get a fishfinder. Looking for a good deal on one.
Thanks


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Go back out to Archie glover and fish the mouth of mulat by the train trestle. Moving tide with live shrimp are gulp shrimp. Specks, reds and flounder. Good luck

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip
I will give that a shot our next trip :thumbsup:
thank you


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

You can also paddle out into the bay (weather permitting) from the train tressel and work parallel with the train tracks towards I10 on the east side of Escambia Bay. I have caught a lot of specks there over the last few years and an occasional red. My best baits for that area have been a mirrolure catch 2000 and a super spook jr. Early in the morning is usually the best time.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet thanks I ment to ask when the best time is i rarely catch anything when the sun is high. Ill eventually make my way out to the bays im scared to at the moment because my knee is still recovering from surgery ill be swimming in circles lol 
thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

One last thing lol how does one catch live bait from a yak or do most people buy it or catch it prior to going out?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I also live in Milton. The specks will move up the river in Blackwater in the Winter time. The fishing can be real good if you time it right. You can launch downtown Milton and work South of the train tressle. This time of year, you need to get south of I-10 in blackwater. You can catch some reds North of I-10, but I haven't had much luck. I usually fish Escambia or Santa Rosa sound. 

I also like to fish Indian bayou. THe launch is south of I-10 off Avalon about a half mile on the right hand side down a dirt road. I also like to fish Mulat bayou, north side. This past week has been slow because of all the rain. 

I usually cast net live bait before I launch. I just walk the shallows where I am launching.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was hoping the rain had something to do with it and not that we were just that bad lol


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

chaps said:


> I also like to fish Indian bayou. THe launch is south of I-10 off Avalon about a half mile on the right hand side down a dirt road. I also like to fish Mulat bayou, north side. This past week has been slow because of all the rain.


Chaps, Thanks for the info on the boat ramp on Indian Bayou. I have never fished that area.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I fished near the Archie Glover Boat ramp this past Saturday and caught a small red on my second cast with a Gulp New Penny Shrimp under a popping cork.

I also put in at the park before you get to Jim's Fish Camp off of HWY 90 coming from Pace. 

I also like to fish the area near Grassy Point on the Blackwater River, have caught reds, specks, flounder and sheepshead.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well my wife and i tried archie glover again saturday. We launched at about 830 am. This time we could see fish jumping around and messing with the big schools of bait.
Unfortantely they wernt intrested in what we threw out . we used mostly live baitfish and tried a couple lures . We ended up with the smallest sailcat ive ever seen and a croaker lol. Guess we are getting closer. 5 hours later we head back cause it got way to hot.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Your going to have to lose some sleep.Early, like 5am, is when you need to be on the water.Then fish it like you have till about 8:30.

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats kinda what i figured plus ill be nice to be out of the heat thanks for the tips


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ive gone twice to mulat bayou. theres a VERY out of the way ramp off of 14th, check google maps for avalon boat ramp #2 i think. it puts you right in there. anyways, i havent had much luck in there either and i have been there at 5. been at night too, the dock lights didnt give me squat. i would have struck out last night too if a big school of reds didnt start busting bait all around me, i threw a spoon and hooked up a nice 20" red. both times ive gone there has been so much bait in the water i always end up with a few flipping around in my yak. i dont doubt there are fish there to be caught, but they dont like what i try to give them i guess. i dont want to give up on the spot since its so close and convenient, but striking out sucks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey "Ox", if you're interested in largemouth bass and the hybrid (sunshine) bass, send me a PM. I'll drop you 2 honey holes.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im intrested in anything lol i love fishing buts its easier to get my wife to go when we catch lol ill send a pm when i get home thanks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

No worry, I'll send you the PM.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

the Indian Bayou ramp is on 26th Street - it is a dirt road... turn onto San Jose at the Circle K, south on 26th...

high noon or slack water is an awful time to fish - early morning, late afternoon / evening with a moving tide. But, as they say, the best time to fish is when you can.


----------

